# Grand



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Got two tonight in twenty min. Also saw ab owl and heard snow geese good night.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice! The wildlife is always a bonus, makes any trip worthwhile. We you on the upper or lower Grand?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

St clair bridge area. Female was 26inch 7 lbs male was 9# 27 inch. Both hit like a train and fought the same. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Is that the bridge by the sewer plant? Mind if I ask if you were floating or casting?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes ill be out there in the morning. Jig and maggot under bobber. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Last season I hammered them in that area. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Definetly jealous! Im new to trout fishing, still gather gear at this point, havent even been out yet. Do you fish private property there? I figure Im gonna start with public access points untill I make some connections or learn other spots that are ok to go.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Its public come out in the morn ill help you out. If you have rod reel and smaller bobbers ill rig you up

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey man, what time you going out? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Very cool of you to offer. Unfortunetly cant make it out tomorrow! But good luck.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Probably head out around 9 or so. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I told myself I'm done this year...................I'm in. Can you pm me with details? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I feel like I just cheated on my diet...If I was on one. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Pm sent

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

For future reference, where do you park down there?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

By the bridge. Lil area next to a development. Walk along the river

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stealie72 (Sep 4, 2013)

I keep getting skunked on the jig and maggot setup. Have used pink, yellow, and mossy green. Are those just not the right colors?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Stealie72 said:


> I keep getting skunked on the jig and maggot setup. Have used pink, yellow, and mossy green. Are those just not the right colors?


It's not the color, finding holes with active steelhead in them is the first step. The next step is the right presentation. With that being said, depending on water clarity, I always start off with black, then move to brown, and experiment after that. Keep trying and your efforts will pay off.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Any luck today?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep I got 2/3 within 20-30 min. I got bob his first steel too and he lost one. Jig and maggot. That river is loaded and prime!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

As I said I'm more thatn happy to show anyone how I'm doing it. I have fun too. The coupke today weren't as big as last night but perfect smoking size. I'm just using alk black jigs at this time. Ill be out again next weekend if the river doesn't freeze to bad.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Not sure my 6' zebco baitcast combo would be much good for steelhead or id be out tryin lol are they runnin very far upstream yet do you know? Im not sure of their patterns really. Have alot to learn still


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

racetech said:


> Not sure my 6' zebco baitcast combo would be much good for steelhead...


Hey, if you're out there havin' fun, who cares?! Sure, it's not the ideal setup, but that doesn't mean you can't catch any with it! The fish don't know, or care, how much your rod cost!!!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

My uncle got a 29 incher last year on that setup. It all works. Just got to try and stick to it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I havent restrung it in a while should prob be done. All i got is 8lb mono think i should step up to 10?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Is the flow guage broken? It says its at 800 plus which seems high. I don't know what would have raised it in the last few days. Was slush an issue this morning?

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Ldrjay is the man! It was finally nice to catch one. I ended up with 3 missed 2. I took the plastic of the rod Jay for you! Lol no slush 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Grand at Harpersfield today. Flowing decent so i can imagine its up downriver

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

In my "I suck at steelhead fishing" eyes, the river was perfect. Water clarity was descent and the flow was what I imagined perfect. I started with a weighted bobber and casted out towards the middle of the river. Had a nice take down but in my unfamiliarity with wild trout I made an over compensating hook set. Moved in closer after changing up bobbers, and it was night and day. I was seeing a lot more take downs with the lighter bobber. It showed me the river was fishable from out far and close in... Look at me I catch a few steelhead and now I'm talking like I know what I'm doing lol...btw I still don't, ldrjay knows how to catch them. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh I'm still learning but don't mind teaching what I know. Ylthats my home section so its got that going for me. Now I have to learn egg sacs and get my fly rod out if someone is willing to show me that. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

So your not wading that area of the grand right? How deep is that along there? Just bank fishing?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Nope bank fishing is correct. I'd say its 4-5 foot around that area. 7-8 ft drop to the water so long net is needed. 3-4 ft leader

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm plannng on going tomorrow after work


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

wow why so steep in that area? I dont have a net that long lol.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I want to go back so I can try to catch that loch Ness monster we saw...I saw it a couple more times after you left. What ever it is...it's big. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

After ldrjay left I have a net that the handle broke off...I took a piece of rope and a (the name of it is on the tip of my tongue) it's what you use to hook your catch instead of a basket......macguyvered that all together, when I caught one I dragged it to the net and then pulled it up. Wasn't the most practical thing but it worked. I have a long handle net that I had left at home. Gotta make due lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

A stringer! Stupid Monday 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I was wondering how you did that. Good idea. Not easy by yourself is it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Absolutely not! I will be taking the net next time 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

You can get down to water level in certain spots here in case you don't have a net.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Imagine doing it by yoursekf with no net and a 27-30 incher on. Lol probably drive you crazy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I fished a west side pier about 6 or 7 years ago. It was one of those days that you dream about. If you didn't get a hit after about 30 seconds, it was rare. I got well over 50 that day. But the weird thing about it was that it was about a 20 foot pier, and I had to get down on the icy rocks and net EVERY single fish. There was some other guy out there and we just took turns netting each other's fish. Luckily he was a rookie and I outfished him 5 to 1, so he was a lot more sore than I was at the end of the day. I had about 10 years on him, so I didn't feel that bad. I then gathered a couple buddies after bragging to them how hot it was and went back the next day....we got 1 steelhead


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Have a Grand time That's what this site is all about,helping others. May you be rewarded with Good Fishing!


----------

